# Sony VAIO VGN-FZ21M Treiberverfügbarkeit



## klauschwein (25. Oktober 2009)

*Sony VAIO VGN-FZ21M Treiberverfügbarkeit*

hi @ all!

hab heute das VAIO meiner freundin von vista home premium auf windows7 professional x86 gewandelt. allerdings sorgt die aktuelle treiberverfügbarkeit für unbehagen... 

nachdem ich erfolgreich die verbaute nvidia geforce 8400m gt bekämpft habe, fallen mir die funktionstasten und der cardreader in den rücken. zwar habe ich von sony das vista treiber package geladen, aber besagte komponenten betteln förmlich nach schlägen... 

zwar habe ich die "sound"-tasten jetzt soweit zum laufen bekommen; sound an und aus geht, sowie laut und leise. allerdings kann man das display nicht dimmen, bzw. die lautstärke wird nicht angezeigt.

in diesem sinne... hilfe!^^


----------



## VAIOFAN (7. November 2009)

*AW: Sony VAIO VGN-FZ21M Treiberverfügbarkeit*

Hallo, wir sind neu im Forum und haben unseren VAIO auch von Vista auf Windows 7 umgestellt. Dabei haben wir haargenau die gleichen Probleme.
Den CardReader haben wir mittlerweile zum Laufen gebracht. Zum VAIO Support gehen, bei Downloads die Product-/Seriennummer eingeben. Dann in die Registerkarte Originally installed gehen und das Original Drivers Package mit 113,43 MB runterladen => Memory Cardreader installieren => CardReader funktionierte bei uns.
Jetzt fehlen uns noch die Funktionen für die Fn-Tasten und das Touchpad. Sony-Support schreibt auf Anfrage, dass sie für dieses Notebook keine Treiber auf Windows 7 anbieten können. Finde ich nicht sehr gerade servicefreundlich.
Wären hier auch für Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## marwo (8. November 2009)

*AW: Sony VAIO VGN-FZ21M Treiberverfügbarkeit*

es müssten auf der system partition oder eine "recovery" partition ein ordner sein mit allen treibern für Windows Vista, diese müssten "theoretisch" (ich betone theoretisch, das heisst nich ja ) auch funktionieren. 
Haben sie schon mal versucht die treiber im Kompabilitätsmodus zu installieren?


----------

